# What moss is this?



## lrulff (Jan 23, 2011)

Is possible be "Marimo ball" ? It just grow by itself, and I don't have marimo ball on that tank.


































Thank you.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

The stuff between your Fissidens moss is chladophora, a very annoying algae. Marimo balls are a different specie of Chladophora, a little less invasive, but still. Whether this balls are the same specie of Chladophora as the marimo balls I don't know, but I guess it will be at least a close cousin.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Forgive Yo-han. He dislikes algae and has not let them run berzerk in his tank. If he had let them grow he might have noticed that some algae are actually very beautiful.

The short, hard version of the Cladophora is the number one in that list of beautiful algae. That is what you have indeed. I do not know if you have tried to pull it off the wood but I warn you - you are going to need pliers to do that. And you are not going to do anything but tear it off and it will grow back up. You can try to shave it with a razor too...

Unfortunatelly that version of the Clado grows very slowly. I had it cover the entire bottom of one of my tanks and it looked spectacular - like a soft rolling carpet with shades of light and dark green. After having to move everyithing to a new tank I'm now trying to make the Clado grow faster by adding CO2 to the tank. It pearls and seems happy.

One enourmous benefit from having this algae in your tank is that it is an excellent filter. I seems that it supresses all other kinds of algae growing in the same tank even if nutrients are in excess and severely disbalanced. My new tank has been running for 3 weeks now completely clean. Pristine. 

See if all of that inspires you to keep the Clado (not that you can get rid of it. Except throwing away the decorations that is). I usually joke in my posts but this one is a joke on me. It sounds like one but I am actually serious.


----------



## lrulff (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you all for the replays.

Hey Niko, long time no see you. How are you doing ?

I kind like it, let see how it grows.


Thank you.


----------

